# Cider's first time off lead



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I was very brave today! My son and me went for a walk with Cider today on the race course / cricket field, which is a huge grassy area, surounded with a path, but also with a small wood in the middle of the grass field. There were hardly any people there, so my son was pushing me: Come on, Mummy, take Cider off his lead. He will just follow us
We are training recall every day and I had my pocket full of little liver cake pieces. It went really well. Either Cider trotted just behind us, or sometimes running a bit to the front, but each time we called him he came nicely back to us ( in expectation of a treat of course  )
When we came closer to other dogs I put him back on the lead. But we met another lovely chocolate cockapoo, called Toffee (perfect name) and I let Cider off his lead for a little play. It was a wonderful walk. I felt really pleased
:smile:


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

How brave! Keltie's been out walking on lead for past 5 days, and starting training next week, but just know I'm going to worry about letting her off lead. Well done you and how nice for Cider to have the freedom.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

well done Cider ............ Dexter loves being off lead more than on ........ except hes getting a bit cocky now so more treats in my pocket (did you say liver cake ............ pet shop tomorrow)!!!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I made the liver cake myself, got he receipe of JoJo's website. Do you have it?
I made it in food processor so I didnt had to touch any. Cider loves it and I have about 20 portions in the freezer now. It's great!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Liver in fridge - making mine tomorrow


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

i'm not sure Dexter would like my cooking  ...... can u buy it???


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> How brave! Keltie's been out walking on lead for past 5 days, and starting training next week, but just know I'm going to worry about letting her off lead. Well done you and how nice for Cider to have the freedom.


Islas been off her lead when we take her to fields or woods. She's fine! Ant told us to let her off her lead. He said she will go ahead and play, but always come back, which she does. He said that the worst thing in her mind would be to loose her pack, so she always has her eye on us. As soon as she thinks we have disappeared, she comes bounding up to us!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to let them off the lead from the word go - obviously in a safe place away from busy roads. When pups are very young and taking their first steps out on a walk they are wary of their surroundings and as previously mentioned want to stay with 'the pack'. With plenty of treats and praise it soon becomes the norm for them. 

Well done Bini. Bet Cider enjoyed it too!

Karen and Rufus


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done to Cider and well done to you. Its a lovely feeling letting them off the lead. 

I was given some very sound advice the day before Millie was allowed out for the first time....

Take her out somewhere safe and get her off the lead asap. Whilst off the lead on the next couple of visits out, encourage the puppy to keep an eye on you. It's their responsibility to make sure they don't lose you too. Hide behind trees and call (a hide and seek game).

And it worked a treat. It was such a pleasure to have her gambolling around, playing games with me and other dogs she met. 

Something worth reading about, is how dogs meet and greet each other. It gives you an insight into the way they exchanged information about each other. It also tells you when its best to recall your puppy, without distracting them at a crucial part of greeting. I did have a copy but seemed to have mislaid it on my computer. I'll try and find it, well worth a read.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi 
Martha is Ciders sister and doing great. 
I am lucky that I've had other dogs so that concern for martha is somewhat reduced. 
I've always worked on the basis at this age they are worried about losing us than us losing them!
Use it to your advantage it's a very small window if time
But most of all have fun and relax. 
A


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a lovely walk and more to come enjoy x


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I let my 5 month old puppy calle Archie off the lead today. I was so worried but we met up with another cockapoo puppy who was off hers so i thought that Archie may stay with her more which he did. He loved it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a lovely feeling being able to let your dog off the lead and watch them roam, play and return on recall.

Keep up the training. Millie is 9 months old now and I still reward for a good recall.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing nicer than walking the dog off-lead. I did this pretty much from day one...( not sure if this was right now as seen others have waited much longer...) Training treats are essential though as Millieodg has said.
At puppy class last night we were doing off lead walking to heel - many dogs failed miserably when being given the treats their owners had but once the trainer produced some beef heart - wow what a difference they were gagging for it!!
I think it is important to find something they really like - not sure I have found it with betty yet tho


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!! makes for a proud family...I have been so proud of Lady off Lead...and I waited till she was a year old before I was brave enough...in my defense we do live in the city without alot of space for dogs to really run.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done! It is a bit frightening the 1st time -We took Arthur off for the 1st time on Sunday - after an outside puppy class, so confidence was high and we all had pockets full of treats!! He had a few runs towards dogs at full speed but always came back to us! The trainer had a good point in saying walk away slowly when you call your dog back as they have more insentive to follow you if they think your going!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I did it at 11 weeks, but in very safe place, and with Phoebe there too


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done letting Cider of the lead, it's great to see them run and explore. If you get another puppy you will have the nerve to let it off the lead earlier. We let Rosie off on her first walk. In the video you see she never went far away from us. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN8h3APhjiE


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Today we took Keltie to a different park and kept on her extending lead as we were close to water. However, half way round we met another cockapoo pup who was 4mths and off lead. Keltie nearly tied us all up with the extending lead playing with the pup and the lady said "let her off the lead". I said I was scared she wouldn't come back and she said she'd be fine so I let her off. Well she had the best time ever playing and was joined by a westie, a labradoodle pup and another xbreed. She ran like a greyhound, which worried me even more cos I thought if she runs off I'd never catch her. But it felt so good and I really want to have the nerve to do it again but I'm just very anxious that she won't come back to me, even though at training her recall has been 100% but in the park it feels really different.


----------



## chickidee5 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I took the advice on here and decided to let Keeva off at the weekend and she was absolutely fine. She kept her eye on me the whole time and came each time she was called. I made sure she was rewarded each time so she didn't connect coming back to me with being put on the lead. She hasn't met other dogs on a walk yet so that will be another big step! I think everyone has to decide for themselves since each person knows their own dog best, but I would recommend practicing re-call in the garden or house as soon as you get your puppy, so that they're well used to coming to you before going off the lead for the first time. 

For me watching your dog run free is one of the great joys of owning a dog, so it was a no brainer letting off as early as possible.

:O)


----------

